# Alushooter Laminated With Cherry Wood



## zwillie (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi,
I made my first slingshot with metal core.

Tha layout I made with an old oval paintbucket laying around in my workshop.





































Not good to hold in the hand, so I laminated it with some cherry wood.




























For gorilla hands







.
I did some shaping.



























Still not finished.
Needs some sanding and finishing.

Zwillie


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Looks good...that is sized for Jorge


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

That thing is a beast!


----------



## inkspot (Dec 27, 2011)

Looks great, really like the carving you did on the grips,cherry wood is just so nice to work with, looking forward to the finished peice.Bet it's going to be a winner.


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

That looks amazing already !! How did you cut the ally and how thick is it ?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Egads! That is spectacular! Great work.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Excellent


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Sir, I admire the sculpting. But that top lip looks a lil' thin.


----------



## mopper (Nov 17, 2012)

What rubber will you be using? Quadruple TheraTube black I presume?


----------



## zwillie (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanx to all.
The forktips are not wide enough to use strong bands.
I will drill some holes and use it as a tube shooter.
On the front side of the fork the wood is 8mm thick and the aluminium is 10mm .
18mm should be enough to hide the single tube attachement.
I want a clean look because the slingshot got enough curves ;-)
Zwillie


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

That's coming on great, I love the profiling, good work!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Looks bombastic


----------



## zwillie (Nov 5, 2012)

reecemurg said:


> That looks amazing already !! How did you cut the ally and how thick is it ?


Hi,
thank you all for the friendly comments.

First this slingshot issen`t very large, just 150mm length.

The alu core is 10mm thick and I cut this with a good bandsaw (5 minute job).

I am thinking of a ball in hole attachment, do you have a better idea?

Zwillie


----------

